# Bull redfish giveaway coming up! DRAWING ON SEPTEMBER 20th



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Guys... I am about to go ahead and do it. I am gathering my trip schedule for the Fall. I am covered with those trips already, but have plenty of Gaps, and mainly on weekends. 

I Push charters for weekdays if possible because OF COURSE that is when the weather is normally better, and if they can swing it, that is what we do... 

The ole Redfish and me have a strange, but very good bond. We have always liked each other for some reason, which makes them my favorite. I aint a weirdo by NO MEANS, but I talk to those Redfish when I put the anchor out!!   They seem to know it's just me and they have always taken care of me by showing many anglers a great fishing trip.

Here are some random Red Photos...





















































Lets go RED FISHIN!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Lawwwwd, count me in on this one Captain, and thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## oldenred (Jul 19, 2009)

oldenred wants in the hat too!


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am in ! !   Thanks again Richie .


----------



## cathooker (Jul 19, 2009)

PLease add me in on this one too......I LOVE those big ole Bull reds.


----------



## Georgiagator (Jul 19, 2009)

ooooohhhhh yea


----------



## hotamighty (Jul 19, 2009)

Of my several trips to the flats, I have never caught a red. Count me in and maybe I can get my first. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 19, 2009)

Ive always wanted to catch a big red!!, Im in

PICK ME!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2009)

Put my boy in for that please? He was promised an ocean Fishing trip, but stuff happened and he never got to go.


----------



## retired (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes sir . Put me in.  Thanx Capt.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 19, 2009)

Add me too Capt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd love to go....thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks ,would love to hook up w/one of those true bulls! Never had one over 26".


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 19, 2009)

count me in, would love to take some time from bowhunting.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 19, 2009)

You know what.......Put my name in the hat too Richie!


----------



## MERCing (Jul 19, 2009)

Those are some huge Redfish !

Add me to the list too !


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 19, 2009)

*Count*

me in as well. Those fish look great! I talk to them as well, I just don't think they know my voice yet!


----------



## chadf (Jul 19, 2009)

its awesome how you give these trips away!


----------



## farmasis (Jul 19, 2009)

Capt, you are so generous. 

I would love to be considered also.


----------



## ugaboy (Jul 19, 2009)

*Count Me In*

Thanks Capt, hopefully if chosen this time, work will not interfere.
Ugaboy


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 19, 2009)

Pick me, Pick me!!

Cool idea you are doing. It's nice for others, and good for business too.


----------



## elmerpud (Jul 19, 2009)

*Reds*

Put me in the hat, luv REDS


----------



## jaymax00 (Jul 19, 2009)

add me also Capt!!!!!


----------



## goldenboyga (Jul 19, 2009)

But me in the hat, been five years since I hung into some bull Reds off SSI pier.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 19, 2009)

Put me in, I like to catch a bull red!


----------



## Robk (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## btt202 (Jul 19, 2009)

Add me Please


----------



## jams97ls (Jul 19, 2009)

Add me too please. Thanks!


----------



## Timberdawg (Jul 19, 2009)

and me


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 19, 2009)

Put my name on the list...TWICE...


----------



## brown518 (Jul 19, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## stefan carter (Jul 19, 2009)

me please


----------



## JimC (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW would love to go on that.


----------



## yukondon (Jul 19, 2009)

pick me pick me  Thats a awsum thing you are doing Captain!!!


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 19, 2009)

Sign me up!!! Pretty Please


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 20, 2009)

Count me in also. Hey Capt. I didnt see you out on Sapelo this weekend.. Did you ever make it over there for sharks??? I did and the shark bite is hotter than ever..Caught some 6 footers...


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Reds*

Count me in please.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds good to me.. I'm in.


----------



## rifleroom (Jul 20, 2009)

Put me in Captain!!!


----------



## joshguest (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd like to be on the list for that one capt., That's one of my favorite fish to catch! Thanks...


----------



## morelans (Jul 20, 2009)

*Fishing*

Please add me in for the drawing!!

Thanks again for the chance and I hope your shark trip went well.



Thanks
Shawn Morelan


----------



## monster buck 101 (Jul 20, 2009)

Please add me also


----------



## Trizey (Jul 20, 2009)

Right up my alley.


----------



## 371V (Jul 20, 2009)

Drop my name in the hat as well!


----------



## huntfish (Jul 20, 2009)

Please add my name to the hat...


----------



## shotgun (Jul 20, 2009)

Please add me to your list. Thanks


----------



## Streamer (Jul 20, 2009)

Please add me to the list also. Thanks


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 20, 2009)

Put me in the hat! 

Thanks Capt!


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 20, 2009)

put me in....what an awesome opportunity!!


----------



## Ckersey33 (Jul 20, 2009)

Add me on, I love them reds.


----------



## aaronward9 (Jul 20, 2009)

count me in too Ritchie!!


----------



## atwdmb (Jul 20, 2009)

+1...


----------



## HARLEY (Jul 20, 2009)

add me i would love the chance


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jul 20, 2009)

put me in thank you


----------



## BrownBoy (Jul 20, 2009)

Add me please, I'd love to go!!!!!


----------



## Southern_Gent (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be in Californa for NTC for 30 days in October before we head back to Iraq in December, but if its any time before Oct or after, I am in in in!!! love them Reds


----------



## AJared (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd love that rip...throw my name in the hat!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 20, 2009)

Please add me in Capt.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Hey Guys... I am about to go ahead and do it. I am gathering my trip schedule for the Fall. I am covered with those trips already, but have plenty of Gaps, and mainly on weekends.
> 
> I Push charters for weekdays if possible because OF COURSE that is when the weather is normally better, and if they can swing it, that is what we do...
> 
> ...


i luv  large reds, they are so strong, if u catch one in the slot u are one lucky fisherman. count me in!


----------



## GONoob (Jul 21, 2009)

In!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 21, 2009)

Richie, I think your gonna need a bigger boat .

I live down here but thanks for offering these highlander a chance(Paul D, you don't count..you just want a free boat ride )


----------



## UXO (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I'd hate to not even have a shot, so throw my name in there as well!


----------



## bigswamp (Jul 21, 2009)

Throw my name in the hat as well.  Thanks for the opportunity Capt. Richie.


----------



## mossberg_rabbit_gravy (Jul 21, 2009)

Count me in man. All I've been able to catch lately is the 
8" reds.


----------



## zmurphy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Capt. Add me to the list. Ive been flats fishing twice and had a blast. I havent hooked a red yet. Its been all trout and catfish.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Man I miss growing up in Fl,(reds) so please count me in! Thanks Richie!


----------



## rdykes (Jul 21, 2009)

I would love to do some inshore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Count me in !


----------



## Dewaholic (Jul 21, 2009)

hope you select my screen name in your lotto. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. When I fished for Halibut in Alaska that was a good time so I know this one will be as well.


----------



## catahoularick31 (Jul 21, 2009)

*sounds like fun*

count me in the pot to captain


----------



## jeff gerrin (Jul 21, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Spinnerbait (Jul 21, 2009)

count me in too


----------



## Knotmuch (Jul 21, 2009)

Count me in too Capt.


----------



## Cut Bait (Jul 21, 2009)

Please add me to the list Captain.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Jul 22, 2009)

Please add me. I am in!


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Please put my name in the hat.  I'd love the opportunity.

Tom


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 22, 2009)

put me in the hat as many times as you can !!!!


----------



## milltown (Jul 22, 2009)

count me in too, I would love it


----------



## PaulD (Jul 22, 2009)

TGattis said:


> (Paul D, you don't count..you just want a free boat ride )




Whaaaaattttt????? Me?  

Na, I would make sure that a person that really deserved it got my spot if I were picked.


----------



## cheez (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never been redfishing. Sign me up please sir.


----------



## bigmseals (Jul 22, 2009)

count me in thanks capt.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Jul 23, 2009)

put me in the drawing please.thanks for the chance!


----------



## fishybzness (Jul 23, 2009)

*Red fish*

Count me in!

These are my favorites and this trip would be awesome i can tell.

Thanks, pretty incredible of you to do this!


----------



## toddpip (Jul 24, 2009)

*red fishing*

put me in capt. thanks


----------



## juniorbassman (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey capt,
If its not to late add me to the drawing also.
Thanks,
Matt...<><


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Jul 26, 2009)

throw my name in too please ....would love the chance to go if picked.....


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2009)

Dad'gum, I need to see your bond with the redfish first hand.  Chunk my name in the hat.


----------



## TLB2 (Jul 29, 2009)

Those are monsters.....I would like a chance to catch a big red!!


----------



## FUGAZI (Jul 29, 2009)

*Please put my name in the hat*

Sounds Awesome


----------



## Crawfish (Jul 29, 2009)

It would be AWESOME!  Put my name in the hat...


----------



## FISH:30 (Aug 4, 2009)

add me too please, if its not to late


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

I am adding everyone as we go.... I will wait until about 2 weeks before to draw it. I cannot beleive how many people are wanting to catch Reds. I will do it 2-3 more times if I can.


----------



## john.lee (Aug 5, 2009)

I wanna go!


----------



## twmarsh (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome!  Please put my name in the hat!  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ddb (Aug 9, 2009)

Count me in, Thanks


----------



## ChasinGame (Aug 9, 2009)

"Hey" lets go fishing.


----------



## injun joe (Aug 11, 2009)

Capt., please put me in ,too.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 11, 2009)

would love the opportunity,thanks again capt.


----------



## geofff (Aug 11, 2009)

*Free trip*

Please include me as well for Oct if possible. Thanks


----------



## The Captain (Aug 12, 2009)

*Im In*

COUNT ME IN TOO!WOO HOO!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Aug 13, 2009)

Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 19, 2009)

Heck stick my name in that hat also Richie.See if the 100th post on this brings me any luck,


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 19, 2009)

101 well maybe I can get some lessons in Red fishing/


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 19, 2009)

i want in!



we were planning a guided trip while we are in richmond hill next weekend, would have been a first time for my wife and i. but an unexpected truck repair ate into the vacation funds we had for it.


----------



## kirt (Aug 20, 2009)

*Trip*

Stick me in the hat


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Aug 20, 2009)

*Trip....*

Count me in...

Thanks for your generosity,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## gp lineman (Aug 21, 2009)

Sign me up Captain.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Captain
put me in as well, Please
I bet them things would fight like my good ole catfish
Thanks again


----------



## gp lineman (Aug 22, 2009)

Sign me up Captain


----------



## hatchrooster (Aug 22, 2009)

Please add me to the hat Captain.Them reds put up a nice fight,Thanks Roland.


----------



## Hunter for life (Aug 23, 2009)

I would love to go....!


----------



## FordHunter (Aug 24, 2009)

if you havent picked yet, i would like a chance to get on that list.


----------



## jigman (Aug 26, 2009)

Me too  Captain


----------



## mac 1966 (Aug 27, 2009)

Put me in pls


----------



## HIGHBALL (Sep 2, 2009)

Put me in the drawing also.

I have been a visitor on the board nearly every day for about a year and a half finally joined up to get a shot at this!!!!


----------



## erniesp (Sep 2, 2009)

put me in


----------



## Teambuckslayer (Sep 2, 2009)

I would enjoy a trip like that. I 've never caught a redfish.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 2, 2009)

If its still open put me in the hat... I tip well...


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 19, 2009)

Richie,
  Its about time to draw my name out of the hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Sep 19, 2009)

*redfish*

Im in.

Brad


----------



## Robert 31320 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd like to throw my hat in the ring too Richie.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## rusty (Sep 19, 2009)

Add me please...Thanks in advance.


----------



## gravedigger83 (Sep 19, 2009)

If I'm not to late, I would like to be included in this one.

Thanks in advance for the opportunity.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 19, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'd like to throw my hat in the ring too Capt. 
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2009)

I 'm in if not to late


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 19, 2009)

Count me in !


----------



## gp lineman (Sep 19, 2009)

sign me up  (again)


----------



## jamrens (Sep 19, 2009)

good luck yall i know you will have a big time with Richie and Eric will probably b there also.. An I whould bet that lil PHilip will also be there.
 3 top knotch fishing buddys.


WHit


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 19, 2009)

Like Whit said it should be a great time for all the lucky winners.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it too late to get in?


----------



## jamrens (Sep 20, 2009)

Richie dont forget to throw my name in the hat also


----------



## croaker (Sep 20, 2009)

Put my name in the hat also...


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 20, 2009)

dear lord the suspense is killing me!  what time is the drawing?

i never win anything! but i can still hope!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 20, 2009)

*Winners picked!*

Winners have been picked!! Here is the link if you have not seen it already...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=412850


----------



## huntnboy (Oct 8, 2009)

Bags packed for next trip............


----------

